# Spring beaver/cat pic's



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice pics, Snareman!

Is that a UP 'cat or an NLP 'cat? He sure is a nice one!

John


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoy the pic's of the trap sets, its interesting to see how you guys set the beavers up. I wish somebody trapped beavers where we hunt in the U.P., seems like there are lots.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice job on the Bobcat!! That is a very good sized Tom and for those who know me, I'm kinda partial to Cats. Nice Work!

Mike


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

good job ed...


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

good job. i just got my first beaver ever on the last day of season. He was 25 pounds.


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice job Ed.


----------

